# New Archer - Help Critique My Form (4 pics)?



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

FarmPixie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are four pics me shooting at different angles (I have videos but can't upload them on here apparently). Would appreciate any feedback from experts on my form/DL! I'm shooting a Bowtech Revolt X at #50 and a 29.5" draw length. I'm new to archery; been shooting a year.
> 
> ...



1) stand parallel to the garage door behind you.
2) put a LEVEL strip of masking tape on the garage door behind you, tape ABOVE shoulder height.

3) put on a loop of cord, tied to the riser, to serve as a wrist sling, so you can stop grabbing the bow after each shot
4) redo the photo as MANY times as you need to, until the arrow is dead parallel to the masking tape on the wall



New photo.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Front form grip.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Close up of anchor.
Tape camera phone to a ladder, and get camera phone to the height of the arrow....not down on a chair, pointing straight up.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Side Form photo.

1) no long sleeves. Wear short sleeves.










2) build a wrist sling, by tying a loop of rope to the riser.

3) angle of back of hand is no good. RELAX back of hand, RELAX forearm, RELAX wrist, so back of hand matches grip angle.

More like this.



Snce you are wearing a watch, ROTATE wrist clockwise, more clockwise until watch face is parallel to floor and ceiling. Yes, rotate wrist MUCH more clockwise.

CUT draw module size 1/2-inch shorter, so the RIGHT elbow can rise UP to the same height as top of ear.
More like this.



Release forearm parallel to arrow, is BAD. No leverage in the back muscles cuz draw is too long,
resulting in right elbow too low.


----------

